# USA vs Italy made Beretta 92fs



## Philco

Can anyone tell me what the differences are, other than country of origin, between the USA made Beretta 92fs and the same model made in Italy ? I see both for sale online.


----------



## pblanc

The differences are mostly cosmetic. Different roll marks for the Italian pistol Italian Berettas will also have proof marks, date of manufacture code, and importation marks stamped on the right side of the frame above the trigger guard.

The only real functional difference that I have appreciated is that the Italian pistols have a roll pin securing the mainspring/lanyard loop cap and the US made pistols use a solid "dog bone" pin. The solid pin is much easier to remove and replace and many owners of Italian-made 92 FS pistols wind up replacing their roll pins with the solid dog bone pin.


----------



## Philco

Thanks pblanc


----------



## berettatoter

My M9 is obviously American made.


----------



## pic

Are the American berettas built in Italy and only assembled in the USA ? I wonder


----------



## paratrooper

Most of my Beretta's are made in Italy. That was by design, not by chance. 

Beretta has been making firearms for over 600 years. Longer than any other firearms manufacturer. To me, the essence of a Beretta is it's heritage. That means Made In Italy.

Many Beretta's are now manufactured in the USA. That's fine and dandy. If given a choice / opportunity, I'll always go with an Italian made Beretta. 

If I had the money to purchase a Ferrari, and if they too, were manufactured in the USA, I'd still want one originating from Italy. 

When I think of Beretta and/or Ferrari, the USA doesn't come to mind. IMHO, a Beretta made in Italy is better than one made in the USA. And, they do maintain their resale value longer.


----------



## Philco

Paratrooper you make an interesting point, and one that, to be honest, had not occurred to me. Maybe I'm just not much of a purist, but I'd be more inclined to go with the USA made gun simply because it represents jobs for my fellow Americans. I say to each his own. Either way, I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## RWNuss

If I may, I'd add that the Italian guns feel slicker. racking the slide feels like glass on glass with oil in between. I will always regret letting myself be talked out of my 92 compact...polished blue with factory medallion walnut grips, prettiest pistol I ever had.


----------



## pic

RWNuss said:


> If I may, I'd add that the Italian guns feel slicker. racking the slide feels like glass on glass with oil in between. I will always regret letting myself be talked out of my 92 compact...polished blue with factory medallion walnut grips, prettiest pistol I ever had.


i very much doubt an American made beretta will be of better quality. Basing my opinion on a quality product that somehow the USA will approve on the quality, I don't think so.

Their challenge will be to maintain the quality and specs. To achieve a close copy of an excellent design and built handgun that already exists


----------



## phoenix1151

I just acquired (on-line) an Italian-made 92FS stainless (INOX) yesterday, haven't shot it yet. A shop (Ontario) brought some orders of police surplus in, saying they were likely going to be pre-90's. I think I was the last guy to grab one of the stainless ones and the proof mark is "BI" indicating it is 1997. Looks in excellent condition with only a few scuffs on the receiver and holster wear on the "chin" of the trigger guard. The internals look pristine. I'm thrilled with its appearance and bought one based solely on looks as I recently did on a CZ75B New Edition stainless. I've always thought these two pistols were the sweetest looking stainless production pistols and were bucket list acquisitions.

This 92FS is a cannon of a 9mm that's for sure! I love the heft. I may have to enhance the sights somewhat for my old eyes and a few spring changes down the road too, especially the mag release, it's pretty stiff.


----------



## win231

Philco said:


> Paratrooper you make an interesting point, and one that, to be honest, had not occurred to me. Maybe I'm just not much of a purist, but I'd be more inclined to go with the USA made gun simply because it represents jobs for my fellow Americans. I say to each his own. Either way, I don't think you can go wrong.


Well, I had a buddy who works in the import/export field. He explained that "buying American" has no effect on American jobs & it's a popular myth that it does. Maybe that's because (as with Sig in Exeter, NH), the tooling & machinery & some of the employees are brought here.


----------

